# clipped out my stallion :D



## Hayley~Diaz (Oct 15, 2012)

winters finally over for us in new zealand, so the clipping begins! heres my homebred guy all clipped out. please note, i have done no conditioning with him (sweating, exercise) , just clipped and covered lol.

see below.


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Mona (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW...he's a really nice boy!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## countrymini (Oct 15, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 15, 2012)

Very handsome


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice guy, he is very handsome.

Dan.


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2012)

Very handsome. Nice and shiny.


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 3, 2012)

He looks great! I love his blue eyes=)


----------



## twister (Dec 15, 2012)

he is very nice


----------

